# How to keep bread soft/fresh?



## BluePlate (Dec 24, 2006)

Hello! 

I was wondering if you could please share your expertise with me... 

I am a novice baker, and like to bake bread (fougasse, chinese breads, challah).  My yeast breads are fine the first day, but they do not keep soft and fresh longer than two days.  It is very frustrating, as I would like to give yeasted baked products away to friends... 

Do you have any advice or tips? 

Many thanks and happy holidays,

BluePlate


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 24, 2006)

I wrap mine in 2 layers of saran wrap, then a layer of aluminum foil, THEN I put it in a ziplock with all the air squeezed out.  People hate to open it to cut a slice but it's fresh!


----------



## Candocook (Dec 24, 2006)

If your breads do not have significant shortening/oil in them they are reallyonly "good" for a relatively short time--a day. Think baguettes.  Otherwise I put in a plastic bag, but fresh baked breads should really be eaten within days in my experience.


----------



## amber (Dec 24, 2006)

As others have mentioned, plastic wrap and foil, and maybe refrigerate or freeze.


----------



## BluePlate (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks, All.  

I'd been sticking them in zip-lock bags, but will try saran-wrapping and foiling them as you suggest.  My breads have a little bit of fat in them (olive oil or eggs).  Do you know how commercial breads stay so soft?  

Thanks for taking the time to help me! 

Cheers to you!


----------

